# Tips on Oak trees are dying why?



## CK1 (May 10, 2012)

I'm trimming some oaks for a client. High tip area's on limbs are dying. I removed such a tree last year, another just this week, that was bout 20 ft from the oak I removed last year. I think these are pin oaks(?). Any ideas on the why or what disease this might be? Thanks.

Clay


View attachment 237701
View attachment 237702
View attachment 237703


----------



## forestryworks (May 10, 2012)

None of those in the pics are pin oaks.


----------



## CK1 (May 10, 2012)

First photo is different oak, other two photos are of another oak.


----------



## buzz sawyer (May 10, 2012)

Leaves resemble Live Oak but I'm not sure.


----------



## Ed Roland (May 11, 2012)

Pictures are very typical of abiotic damage, ie construction. Lichens are not harmful to the tree but an abundance does indicate very slow growth. 

Look to the roots for causal.


----------



## sgreanbeans (May 13, 2012)

Looks like a laurel oak,Quercus hemisphaerica


----------



## limbwalker54 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'll second the Laurel Oak.
However it seems I would think it would be the _Quercus laurifolia_ due to the leaf shape and color. If that is the case, are you noticing discoloration of the leaves from the main vein as though someone hit it with a lighter? Several possibilities for decline here.....need more info.


----------

